

Geek blogger worship - joao
http://tumblelog.marco.org/64711784

======
warwick
I have this basic test that I apply before I add a feed to my RSS reader.

I arrive at some site by way of a link. If the story is good enough that I
think I want to read more by the author, that's exactly what I do. I click the
'previous' link. If the author is good enough that I want them to show up in
my feed reader, chances are I'll keep a tab open for days while I read through
their old posts.

When I reach the start and I still want more, that's when I click the 'add'
button.

I don't know how well this applies to news blogs, but that's what things like
Hacker News are for.

------
blasdel
He left out Dave Winer! He's the Gieant Douche to Scoble's Turd Sandwich.

